# Bob Sikes Bridge



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Fish Sikes last saturday with my wife. Caught 9 Spanish,missed probably 20, and got bitten off atleast 10 times. Making the trip again this weekend...with steel leaders!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

A little trick that i have found to work well. Get u some 30lb fluor carbon and long shank j hooks! It wont eliminate all break offs but it works! Some times they will shy away from steel leader! Just a thought ...


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*Yep*

WHAT HE SAID:thumbup:


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

where can we buy long shank hooks? I looked at hot spots bait shop and they don't carry them.. does walmart have them?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

stevesmi said:


> where can we buy long shank hooks? I looked at hot spots bait shop and they don't carry them.. does walmart have them?[/QUOT. I am surprised hot spots doesnt have them? Yes try walmart or academy sports!


----------

